# 2010 Sewing Goal



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

My goal for this new year is to sew more and sew as much as possible from my stash. I have way too much fabric stash!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I need to sew more of my stash down, and try to "lose my marbles" and try to get the fabric room, and the sewing room into a better organization. Through out or give away what I decide I don't like now.

Angie


----------



## Lonesomelov (Jul 14, 2009)

I have signed up for a class at Harper's in Overland Park, KS. I have to take a basic sewing class before the quilting classes.I don't know what I am doing but I am soooooooo excited!


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

I hope to get more projects finished this year...and get more clothes made so I have things that fit.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Pink_Carnation said:


> I hope to get more projects finished this year...and get more clothes made so I have things that fit.


I hear you about the fitting part.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Lonesomelov said:


> I have signed up for a class at Harper's in Overland Park, KS. I have to take a basic sewing class before the quilting classes.I don't know what I am doing but I am soooooooo excited!


Good for you!! Everyone has to start somewhere. Post some pictures of your projects.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Country lady, if you notice all my quilts are scrap quilts, using only what I have on hand. I usually do buy backing, but recently have begun piecing my backings, and occasionally border fabrics. Two great sites for inspiration are www.quiltville.com and www.maryquilts.com

Have fun with scraps!!! They make the coziest looking quilts in my opinion!!


----------



## RusticOkie (Feb 26, 2008)

My biggest sewing goals for 2010 are to finally make a quilt for my daughter. We're about to turn her crib into a big girl bed so I want to do the quilt at the same time. 

I am also going to make all the bedding and curtains for the new baby's room. I can't wait.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Finish the two quilts I have started. One a lap quilt, log cabin style the other one a queen size in the star pattern.

Also since I've lost weight down to my goal weight, and kept it off over a year, I would like to make one of those duct tape doubles. My only problem with making that is the standing so long while DH puts the duct tape on me.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I would love to finally decide on a quilt pattern (after seatching forever) and get one made! Will probably start with a lap throw, with a wall hanging to match. I have made a few simple baby quilts, but want to undertake a bigger project.


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

Country Lady said:


> My goal for this new year is to sew more and sew as much as possible from my stash. I have way too much fabric stash!


Country Lady ~ may I ditto your goal? Anticipating a yes reply. I resized my dress form today and got an smock-style apron cut out.


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

I love to sew but it seems that my multi-purpose room that houses my sewing machine and fabric has taken on way to many purposes. It's my laundry room and houses a large Kenmore Elite washer and dryer on pedestals. It has a large table that was originally put in here to fold clothes on immediately and prevent them from being drug to the couch or bed for folding later. This includes a built in ironing board. It's also my office. It has a large commercial copier, desk, personal computer & monitor, security system computer & monitor, 3 laundry baskets (white, dark, towels), and now boxes and boxes of items to be sorted, filed or thrown. My sewing machine is around here somewhere and all of my projects are stacked in the closet............................just waiting for some tender, loving attention. My biggest problem is that I love all fiber crafts, not just sewing so I've also got totes everywhere with knitting and crocheting projects that are ongoing or in totes for future projects. I guess my first order of business for 2010 is to declutter this room and start over. Once that is done I want to finish all of these works in progress. I have 4 very lovely fleece jackets that I started and never finished because I ran into an issue with the collars. Maybe now that I've been away from it for a year I'll be able to see my mistake and get these finished......................preferably before summer time. LOL


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

My goal for 2010 is to sew. For some reason I have not been able to motivate myself to sew lately but I have a very large stash and I have decided I either sew or sell. Things that take up space in my house and don't get used have to find a new home. That's just the way I am. I hope I can get motivated because I really want to learn to quilt.


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

My goals for the sewing year are to make more clothes that fit (like the other posters), make a duct tape double, use some of my stash up and get my brothers quilt made. First thing to do :
find sewing table under all the basket making supplies


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Countrystyle said:


> My goals for the sewing year are to make more clothes that fit (like the other posters), make a duct tape double


I need to add the duct tape double as a goal. I ordered Nancy's "Pivot & Slide" DVD and book. I've been attempting to use her methods and it's helped tremendously, but a duct tape double would really help. I just want some clothes that fit and feel good on me like they once did.


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

My goals are:
(1) Finish two quilts for my nieces; tops are 3/4 done, but need borders & backing
(2) Finish the Carolina Christmas mystery quilt from Bonnie Hunter
(3) Make some charity quilts out of quilt swap blocks
(4) Back and quilt a lap quilt top pieced last January...
(5) Finish, back, & quilt a Christmas lap quilt pieced this fall
(6) Sew from my stash!

-Joy


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I have a list. It is never ending and always growing but definites for this year.

1. Finish quilting Ethan's quilt and bind it. Goal date: Jan 17
2. Sew log cabin blocks from 2009 swap together, quilt and bind for Daddy's b-day, Jan 30
3. Three bridesmaid dresses and a mother of the groom dress: May
4. Recover couch and loveseat: July
5. Civil war era quilt for Christmas gift by November
6. Log cabin maple leaf for wedding in October
7. New apron for me: TODAY!
8. Make me a quilt from the 30's reproductions stuff I have been "collecting"

Lets see how I can do.

Maybe we could have a "stash buster" thread and keep track of how many yards we use that were in our stash starting Jan 1.

Anybody want to play?

Mary


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Good idea, Mary. How will we post? Hmmm

I used 4 yards of wool tweed that must be close to 60" width. Cut it in half and hemmed the ends to make blanket throws for our recliner/rockers. Already used them when the room was chilly.

I am making bow ties for chorus. Had already made long ties for the men, but they got spotted. The guys indicated they would be happy with bow ties. I have to make a set of loops for the ladies' ties. It's faster and easier to slip the tie ends through a loop. Won't use so many yards for these jobs, though. Do we get extra credit for labor intensive hand work? 

Have to get going on wardrobe items for myself. And I promised to do a demo on table runners this Saturday for new quilt and sew members. They are enthusiastic about a simple project they can finish quickly. Do we get extra credit for a demo handout? 

But first, DH will have outpatient shoulder surgery Tuesday, and needs a warm, comfortable shirt to accomodate the cushion and sling immobilizer that he will live in for a week at least. He chose a loose shirt with a quilted lining. I ripped open the sleeve and side seam. And I will sew the layers closed and put a velcro tab or loop and button on the cuff and hem. At least that will get him home and let him see how it works. 

If I get the loops for the chorus ready, I can do the closures by hand while I'm at the hospital. The chorus will do a program for an assisted living home Friday, so the ties and bands have to be ready. We wear white shirts or blouses with blue ties and black pants or skirts.

My stash is calling. LOL


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

okay here are my goals
quilt the top that dd made
make a quilt for both my ds's beds
make a quilt for 13yo dd
make lapquilt that 13yo dd started and didn't finish
make the boys their Overhaul Sam lapquilts
make curtains (real ones!) for my bedroom
then if I finish those I always have Sunbonnet Sue quilts to make for my girls 

Not that I think I will finish though! I am so ready to start on another quilt though.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Does sewing 2 curtains for my living room count lol. I have only been putting it off for oh...6 months or so! I am so bad =)


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

my goals this year are 
1 sew up quilts for the kids from their dads jeans and flannel pj pants
2 sew up some new tableclothes/runners and placemats for the kitchen
3 new curtains for kitchen
4 make a quilt for my bed from the kit i got at a quilt store that has everything but batting in it
5 make more 18" doll clothes for the dolls that belong to youngest dd
6 sew up the "cars" theme quilt have all fabric just need to do it and find a place to put it as it was suppposed to go in the semi with dh


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

I have tons to do, including;
log cabin/leaf block top to put together, blocks are sewed, just need to be put together
1/2 square triangle quilt, blue and green, need blocks put together
5 tops to try quilting on the machine
log cabin blocks from 09 swap, quilted, need sashing and put together as rag quilt
make dishtowels, woven and also cotton fabric
make aprons
make tube table runners and placemats
hubby wants me to make a red,white,blue quilt
lots of weaving and spinning to do
+ hundreds more projects that just have a way of showing up!!!!:shrug:
I am anxious to see just how much I really get done!!!!!!!!! Marilyn


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

My goal is to spend time every day sewing or quilting even if it is only 15 minutes. I went through my stash of projects this morning. There I found *20* kits for quilts of various sizes. (I don't know whether to say  or :help. I made a list and bit by bit will work my way down it. I've also self-imposed a moratorium on purchasing any kits and fabric other than for backing or binding. The first five projects are:

Quilts in Progress

Thank You Lord
Round Robin Blocks

Quilt Kits

Encompassed by Love
Rise and Shine
Apple Country

Off to my sewing room.


----------



## HoosierArkyTex (Oct 23, 2008)

My goals are:
Get my sewing switched over to my son's old room.
Quilt for my nephew's wedding.
Finish a couple of UFOs
Make some spreads for the pediatric cancer patients; using only what I have on hand. I'm like a lot of others I have way too much in my stash.


----------



## rivenoak (Sep 29, 2009)

My goal is like Fairview Farms'âsewing at least a little bit everyday. 

I think I've got the quilt bug, so that should keep me busy for a while! 
I've also got some little projects to finish up, too.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

My sewing goals are:
finish 2 quilts I started
restore my mil's quilt for her
use up my stash so I can buy more


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

My number one goal is to get more organized! I will be going through my sewing rooms this month in preparation for the year ahead, sorting, re-arranging and organizing. For me this is crucial to getting any sewing done.

I want to make two new table runners for my coffee and dining table this year, and I want to make my parents another quilt. Otherwise, I'll just sew whatever takes my fancy!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I finished one today (and I do need to figure out how to post pics), 6 more for me to finish, 2 to get quillted (I don't do the big ones) so I can get to the 2 kits I got as gifts! I retired last yr so I have a little more time.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

DW said:


> I finished one today (and I do need to figure out how to post pics), 6 more for me to finish, 2 to get quillted (I don't do the big ones) so I can get to the 2 kits I got as gifts! I retired last yr so I have a little more time.


Congratulations on your retirement. It's fun finding time to do more of the things you've always enjoyed. Looking forward to pictures.


----------

